# [SOLVED] Slow Gaming (internet connection not graphics)



## Zwolf11 (Jan 31, 2010)

So, I just got a new Asus G60vx gaming laptop for christmas and it was running great until recently. I've been getting terrible lag while playing games online. It's really weird because I'm getting really good download and upload speeds according to speedtest.net (12mb download, 1mb upload, 11ms ping) and my laptop doesn't run slow while browsing the internet, it's only when I play online games. If I play games on lan, it runs perfectly, so it's not my graphics being too high.

I play on steam for 90% of my games, but it's not steam's problem because my internet connection drops when I play Heroes of Newerth as well. When I play games, it says my ping is really low, but I get huge lag spikes and then often get disconnected from steam all together.

The problem is also not my router/modem because when I brought my computer over to my friend's house, the same thing happened. Also, no other computers in my house have this problem.

I'm running windows 7 and I've run a Trend Micro Systems Internet Security Pro full system scan and nothing has come up. Once again, I'm sure it's an internet connection problem not a graphics problem, also, this just started happening recently.

I think it may be a problem with my network card built into my laptop, but I'm not entirely sure. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Slow Gaming (internet connection not graphics)*

Welcome to TSF.

I think it may be a problem with Trend Micro itself as I was trying to sort a simular problem earlier and the connection in both cases is Steam and Trend Micro...


----------



## Zwolf11 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Slow Gaming (internet connection not graphics)*

Thanks.

so, what you're saying is that it's a virus that Trend Micro isn't finding?

EDIT: Or are you saying that I need to disable trend micro while playing steam because they don't go well together?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Slow Gaming (internet connection not graphics)*



Zwolf11 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> so, what you're saying is that it's a virus that Trend Micro isn't finding?


No, I think you may have misunderstood what I said...

What I meant is Trend Micro may be causing the lag itself. Prehaps because it is scanning every package you send which is causing the lag.

Try disabling Trend Micro when you play the games...


----------



## Zwolf11 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Slow Gaming (internet connection not graphics)*



Redeye3323 said:


> No, I think you may have misunderstood what I said...
> 
> What I meant is Trend Micro may be causing the lag itself. Prehaps because it is scanning every package you send which is causing the lag.
> 
> Try disabling Trend Micro when you play the games...


Thanks, I'll try that real quick and tell you how it turns out


----------



## Zwolf11 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Slow Gaming (internet connection not graphics)*

Awesome, it worked! Thanks a lot Redeye, I love you.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Slow Gaming (internet connection not graphics)*



Zwolf11 said:


> Awesome, it worked! Thanks a lot Redeye, I love you.


Very glad it is solved, I tried a stab-in-the-dark and it worked :laugh:

You can mark the thread as Solved under the Thread Tools :wave:


----------

